# AWL als Quelle



## Wolflesch (25 April 2008)

Hallo, ich wollte fragen was der Vorteil von AWL in Quelle ist, ist das der Funktionswert, wie implementiert man eigenlich eine Quelle in einem Step 7 Programm.


----------



## vierlagig (25 April 2008)

sepp7-hilfe schrieb:
			
		

> *Grundlagen zum Programmieren in AWL-Quellen*
> 
> Sie haben die Möglichkeit, Ihr Programm bzw. Teile davon, als  AWL-Quelle einzugeben und diese anschließend in Bausteine zu übersetzen. Die  Quelle kann den Code für mehrere Bausteine enthalten, die anschließend in einem  Lauf als Bausteine übersetzt werden.
> Das Erstellen des Programms über eine Quelle hat folgende  Vorteile:
> ...





			
				sepp7-hilfe schrieb:
			
		

> *Übersetzen von AWL-Quellen*
> 
> Voraussetzungen
> Um das in einer Quelle erstellte Programm in Bausteine  übersetzen zu können, müssen folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein:
> ...


----------



## Ralle (25 April 2008)

Die AWL-Quelle ist eine Textdatei, man kann sie speichern und so ohne Projekt weitergeben. Weiterhin können ganze Programme in einer Quelle abgelegt sein, also mehrere Bausteine inkl. Datenbausteinen. Im Step7-Manager gibt es im Ordner Programme zwei Unterordner, Bausteinen und Quellen. Du gehst in den Ordner Quellen und fügst entweder eine externe Quelle, welche in einem deiner eigenen Ordner auf dem PC liegen kann, ein oder legst eine neue Quelle an und kopierst den Code deiner Quelle dort hinein. Danach gehst du auf Datei/Übersetzen. Die Quelle wird übersetzt, die dabei erzeugten Bausteine landen im Unterordner Bausteine. Umgekehrt kann man aus einem Baustein eine Quelle erzeugen. Baustein öffnen, dann Datei/Quelle generieren...


----------



## dentech (29 Juni 2012)

ok, ich versuchs mal in SCL


----------

